# Elliot Kobelansky 15.82 3BLD ao12



## Cubinginatree (Dec 7, 2022)

This is impressive. This is my first record/unofficial thing so I hope I did it right.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2022)

Wow, that's incredible!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 7, 2022)

Elliot is very cool and skilled. One of my favourite cubers, Canada isn't the most competitive country but they are gifted with cubers like Kyle and Elliot.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 8, 2022)

Elliott is cool, nice solves. This thread does not belong in this category though.


----------

